# Delamination Problems On Ob?



## Just_a_Jake (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi,

I dont believe everything I read on the net...and I know all makes of RV's have their own set of problems.

I have read that the OB has has some problems with exterior wall,front wall de-lamination. This is a real sour spot for me since my last RV suffered the same problems. It was a real hassle that I dont wish to deal with again.

How common was the Delam issue on the OB's? and do you think Keystone fixed the problem?

I like the OB 21rs/23rs and I like the forum's here so its one of our top choices. Another top chouce is the Spree by KZ 210ks. Side by side the 2 have very similar if not the exact floorplan though I must say the KZ appears to be much higher in quality...and price too though.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I have 2007 Outback 25RSS. I notice the front wall had delam about 3 weeks before my warranty expired. The dealer told me mine was obviously the manufature defect that has been prominent on Outbacks. The thing is mine was made several months after the problem was supposedly resolved. Keystone did replace my front wall under warranty but it always takes a long time. I also had the common problem of the delamed trim pieces around the fridge fixed at the same time, my unit was at the dealer for repairs 3 months this time. I noticed that now the lineing under the rear slide is sagging, another common problem. Owning and making payments on my Outback 14 months it has been at the dealer for repairs a total of 6 months.

I was told the delam problem was fixed before I bought mine but it was not. I personnally think the pinch roll laminating process and materials they use for the front and rear wall is just faulty and that was basically told to me by a tech at the dealer. If too little glue is used or not processed very carfully then you get delam and apparantly its easy to screw it up.

I also looked at KZs and liked them OK but really thought the Outbacks were much nicer and went with the Outback. Also at the time KZs were having a lot of issues with the front one piece end cap cracking. Plus the KZs had some iritating design issues that made no sense like the rear bunks being too short for anyone over 5' 6" or so.

I have had muliple problems with my Outback and I am currently selling it while it is BETTER than factory fresh. It may never have any more problems but I'm not taking any chances. Granted I could have had the same problem with any other brand/model but I am now soured on Outabcks and am moving on.

Just my personal experience. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I can say that I did have delam on the front of my outback, but I am happy to say that it was fixed for free in a timely manner. Also I had them put (for free) diamond plate over the troubled area, now I have protection from rocks and everything is great no more issues. I consider it minor problem, but pay close atttention to your dealer, mine has been good. I will buy another Outback.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

This site likely saw up to 50 Outbacks have that problem. I actually witnessed a dealers lot with 3 of them still un-sold on the lot. Nice trailer but the front design is questionable.

They make it with one piece and as you can see from FraTra's picture. It starts at the roof and wraps all the way down to the bottom. It only has maybe 2 or 3 horizontal supports through out that length and is made by laminating the outer skin to a cardboard like material. The back wall of the trailer is also made with this construction but few have failed from what I have seen. If they made it a solid front it would certainly be more reliable. Now is 50 out of what 6,000 trailers on this site a problem? That is for you to decide although that same design definetly kept me away from their 5th wheels. The design on the 5th wheels has even more severe bends.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Well said Mike.

Definitely a good question to ask if you are researching a new camper tho.

John


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Delamination occurs on occassion with any laminated fiberglass construction. Do a search for "delamination" at Rv.net and the first discussions that come up are, in this order, for Jayco Jayfeather, Keystone Cougar, Outback Sydney, Thor Jazz, and unspecified models by R-Vision and Komfort. Delamination is not prominent or exclusive to Outbacks. However, as you are aware based on your original posting, it is an issue that bears close monitoring over the life of your trailer. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You should go with the one that gives you the most peace of mind. Talk to others about dealer and brand responsiveness. Spending a little more money may save you money and headaches.


----------

